# Another silly question



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a Nook...don't shoot me, I am truly only a Kindle lover, but I would like to download library books to an e-reader, and unfortunately Kindle doesn't have that option. Can anyone tell me if Nook does, and how well it works?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

egh34 said:


> I am thinking about getting a Nook...don't shoot me, I am truly only a Kindle lover, but I would like to download library books to an e-reader, and unfortunately Kindle doesn't have that option. Can anyone tell me if Nook does, and how well it works?


Yes, the nook has this option and it works very well! There are some other threads in this section that further describes exactly how to do it. It is very easy to do. Enjoy!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks. I didnt realize there was a whole other section related to Nook. Wow!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I also love my Kindle but wanted an e-reader that would do library books. I went ahead and ordered a certified pre-owned Nook through buy.com for $99 + tax. For that price I don't feel too guilty owning two e-readers.

http://www.buy.com/prod/nook-by-barnes-noble-wi-fi-certified-pre-owned-ereader/q/loc/111/217612846.html


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I also love my Kindle but wanted an e-reader that would do library books. I went ahead and ordered a certified pre-owned Nook through buy.com for $99 + tax. For that price I don't feel too guilty owning two e-readers.
> 
> http://www.buy.com/prod/nook-by-barnes-noble-wi-fi-certified-pre-owned-ereader/q/loc/111/217612846.html


My thoughts exactly! I thought I heard on Good Morning America that the Nook would be available on Black Friday for $99. I didn't catch where available, but if it is from the B & N website and I don't have to go to a store, I'm in for sure! . That's what got me thinking about getting a Nook, even though I have (and love) my Kindle.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

I think Amazon is being a bit foolish by not supporting library ebooks. They are losing some Kindle sales because of it and I think eventually they will support library books anyway -- there will be increased demand for it as libraries expand their ebook selections.

A friend of mine just ordered a color Nook, and what pushed her over the edge wasn't the color as much as the library option.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Actually I don't think amazon is all that foolish about it.  I don't know how many times I have heard people (on this board and others) say they have never purchased a B&N e-book for their Nook; they download the freebies and check out library books.  Amazon is in the business of selling books, they are not going to do something that stops people from purchasing from them.

Besides, even without the library option, Amazon's Kindle is still the #1 e-reader on the market.  The only way I see Amazon ever adding library function is if people stop buying the Kindle altogether.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

But all the epub readers take library books.  I wouldn't even mind if Kindle had a separate reader for epub, and I would use both.  This wouldn't be so much of an issue for me if the agency model prices were not so high.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Amazon is in the business of selling books, they are not going to do something that stops people from purchasing from them.


Every person that buys an eReader that is not a Kindle will never buy an Amazon eBook. All Kindle book sales to that person is lost.

I'm thinking about getting a Nook for the library books as many others have. Once I do get a Nook, I won't be locked in to the Kindle store and will be able to buy eBooks anywhere.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> Every person that buys an eReader that is not a Kindle will never buy an Amazon eBook. All Kindle book sales to that person is lost.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Nook for the library books as many others have. Once I do get a Nook, I won't be locked in to the Kindle store and will be able to buy eBooks anywhere.


I have both (Kindle & nook). Any purchases I make are for my Kindle - there are 4 of us on the account. Amazon has the best selection and (aside from the agency model) the best prices. I'm one of those who hasn't spent a dime on B&N books - heck, I got the nook itself on eBay. I picked up a couple of bundles from Sony, and a couple from Kobo with good discount coupons. I'm reading a book I'd bought from Sony on it right now. And I'm reading a lot of library books on it.

Yes, I'd love for Amazon to allow library books - if they did, I'd finish up the books on the nook & sell it or pass it on to a relative. But I understand it doesn't make business sense, if the big money is in Kindlebook sales, not Kindle sales. You don't have to have a Kindle to read Kindlebooks, anyway. For that matter, these days you don't have to have a nook or Sony or Kobo reader to read library books either. One of these days, I'll probably have an iPad, and the nook will be dust in the wind....


----------

